
You Should Fix Your Inconsistent Sleep Schedule - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/why-you-should-fix-your-inconsistent-sleep-schedule
======
CarolineW

        "... a number of serious mental illnesses,
         such as Alzheimer’s and Parkinson’s."
    

Neither of those are mental illnesses, they are neurological conditions. Maybe
the rest of the article is 100% accurate, but when people make elementary
errors like that it's hard to take them seriously. Everything else might be
right, might be reliable, but errors like this make it clear that I _just can
't trust it._ What value something I can't trust?

I'd love to know how to fix this problem. So much of what we read on the
interwebs is mis-guided, mis-informed, or just wrong, and yet is written well
and sounds plausible. You can't trust anything. So suddenly we need to check
everything we read, and that's a huge, huge waste of time.

We need sources that are genuinely authoritative so we can believe and trust
what they say, and _save_ time.

How would _you_ solve this?

~~~
a3n
Why does being a neurological condition preclude them from being a mental
illness?

I suffer from suicidal depression. Do you believe that's a mental illness?
Before treatment, when I woke up in the morning, I didn't say "My serotonin
paths don't feel right." I would think "Should today be the day I'll kill
myself?" I am very fortunate that the cause of _my_ mental illness is easily
treated; the SSRI that I take started working almost immediately. The
serotonin paths in my brain appear to be defective. That's neurological,
right?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_disorder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_disorder)

------
DrScump
If she is so certain about the pathology here, you'd think she'd have
suggested a treatment regimen to "fix" one's internal clocks.

